# Why BBW/SSBBWs?



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

I've never understood why men/women liked fat. 

Please explain why.

View attachment 3141


Hopefully this pic "inspires" to explain why.


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't know, but its a question that I sometimes grapple with.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Hm, see...Even an FA doesn't know why!!! lol  

Will I *EVER* find the answer? heh


----------



## AtlasD (Feb 10, 2006)

_I've never understood why men/women liked fat. 

Please explain why_

Some mysteries are all the more enjoyable for not being fully understood...


----------



## Satsurou (Feb 10, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> I've never understood why men/women liked fat.
> Please explain why.



For the same reason because other men/women didn't like it. It's a subjetive thing. Same reason because some people like strawberry ice cream and other don't ^_^

I know I'm not being a help, but that's what I think XD BTW, nice pic


----------



## Coop (Feb 10, 2006)

I like fat cause it's nice and soft to snuggle with. Plus it's warm and cozy to hug ^_^;;


----------



## Tad (Feb 10, 2006)

Why do some men like short women and some like tall women? Why do some adore freckles and others find them completely unattractive? Why are some men attracted to men rather than women?

It seems that attraction naturally comes in a lot of variations. At various times in history some looks have become more popular than others, but I think that no matter what the current fashion, there has always been wide variety between individual men. Same goes for women of course, but with most women the purely physical seems not to have quite as much importance as with many guys.

I have been around Dimensions for over eight years, and have talked with many FA in that time, and we have discussed this question in many ways, and the above is really all that anyone seems to be able to really say. To be clear though, FA find BBW or SSBBW (there are variation within FA too!) to be generally more attractive than thinner women. It is not some thought out thing, or a second choice, or settlingit is an instinctive preference. So we dont know why FA think you look better than your size 8 friend, but he does, and will consistently think so for his entire life.

Oh, one more thing, in the vast majority of cases it seems that people are FA or they are not. That is, preferences seem to be pretty deeply seated. You can learn to be size accepting, but actual sexual attraction, in the vast majority of cases, seems to change only in details, not in major factors.


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 10, 2006)

I remembered a great answer to this question somwhere, so I hunted around and found it:

Abundance Magazine: Paul Delacroix
Why I Find Supersized Women Beautiful
http://www.abundancemagazine.com/scribes/articles/supersized.html


> There's a certain fantasy mindset among the not-quite-size-accepting to the effect of "Oh, sure, there are some men who like a woman with a little meat on their bones, but not BIG AND FAT." And it's true that there are some men who fit that description--they're essentially Breast Men. But a Breast Man and an FA are not one and the same thing, any more than an apple is the same thing as an orange simply because both are (a)round, and (b)fruit.
> 
> I will be up front about my personal preferences--or I should say, more accurately, "sexual orientations"; I love women who are fat. Not 'voluptuous'. I do like women who are voluptuous, at least by comparison to anorexic. For example, I think that Catherine Zeta-Jones is much more attractive than Lara Flynn Boyle. But I don't have any sexual responsiveness toward either of them...because--although Catherine Zeta Jones is a very pretty woman--she is too thin---much too thin--to be what I would ever call sexually attractive. And it isn't a breast issue with me--she could have "F" cup breasts that jut out a foot from her torso, and she would still be too thin, in my view. I'm not a breast man--I'm an FA. I came out of the gene pool that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## pete_257 (Feb 10, 2006)

For me it's the most erotic turn on one could imagine. I love watching bountiful women who enjoy eating totally fattening food and getting fatter. For me the fatter, the more of a turn on. I hope I don't sound crude, but that's just the way it is for me.


----------



## Emma (Feb 10, 2006)

You must find your body sexy to be posting naked pictures on a board, or even taking them. So they like it for the same reasons you do.


----------



## wi-steve (Feb 10, 2006)

I have no idea why but yeah, bigger is just so much better for me. And seeing a woman that loves to eat outgrowing her clothes is even a bigger bonus. 

All those soft curves are just so much sexier than a thin girl.

Steve


----------



## pete_257 (Feb 10, 2006)

I agree. Seeing those skinny models.... hmmm just doesn't cut it. Looks like the clothes are fighting to stay on, like an oversized coat on a small hanger. Now, a big beauty, with buttons popping? Ever growing larger and larger? That's what really does it for me..


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 10, 2006)

i don't know why either but i can say this: you are one beautiful babe.:wubu:


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 10, 2006)

i don't know why either but i can say this: you are one big beautiful babe.:wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for all your answers. 

And I guess yeah, I'm pretty secure in my body. Not to say I like it but I'm used to it.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 10, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> I've never understood why men/women liked fat.
> 
> Please explain why.
> 
> ...


well why do some men and women like there partners to be skinny or tall or whatever? why should there be even a explaination. people like who the like. this reminds me of the why do you like apple jacks question.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 10, 2006)

oh my god. sorry for double posting. just noticed that.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Haha Apple Jacks are pretty tasty. 

But I've always had this issue. 

Sometimes I feel (even though I know it's not true) that a guy is mocking me for being fat even though he says he's attracted to me or whatever.

I guess it's from years of being teased or whatever. But needless to say Dimensions has definitely opened my eyes to people that are like me. I don't feel so different now. Because around me there seems to be no one with my problem or whatever. If they do have the same thing going on, they definitely don't share it.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 10, 2006)

It looks good because it feels good.


----------



## paniconthestreetsoflondon (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure its a genetic thing for me or something very deep seated. I remember crushing on all the fattest girls from a very early age and it never really changed. I've dated a few slim girls too because if a girl is pretty & we get along then i wouldn't exclude them due to the fact that they're not a BBW. However, 10 times out of 10, the bigger the girl, the bigger the crush. The bigger the girl the more likely I am to notice them. The bigger the girl the more likely I am to accept other things that would normally not be something I'd be attracted to, whether thats part of personality or looks. The slightest mention of fat in a conversation interests me and its always been that way. I always liked the fattest relatives the best and the one girl I always had feelings for all through primary and high school was one of the biggest. Its just part of me, I've never felt any other way.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd like to throw out there another reason that a lot of people have yet to mention.

In my experience, bigger women are generally friendlier, nicer, and more warm-hearted than the "skinnier" type. Not that it's written in stone, because I've had my share of both types (nice and mean) on both sides (large and small). But, I've found fatter women much more openly friendlier. They smile more when you're nice, they blush better, they are generally more open-minded (because of the mindset of the nation...methinks), they're just sweet all around.

Of course, there's the visual aspect. I agree, for me, the bigger the better. 300 and 400 pounds is quite the difference.

I just find BBW/SSBBW much more pleasant to be around, not because I'd be proud to hold a larger hand, or hug a softer, bigger body.

Why shouldn't I love them more?

..But, the root of the question, I don't think, can be explained...


----------



## Observer (Feb 10, 2006)

Like EDX and others I can't explain my preference, just that it began very early - and I mean early grade school. As I aged what was merely plump as attractiveness grew to chunky and then certifiably fat -- like 250-300 pounds. I dated normal size girls as well, even had some good friends who were underweight. But my thoughts and dreams were for the larger models of the fair sex, and my stories reflext this. Why? I have theories. but no "final answer." Fortunately my wife doesn't need one - she's just happy to be loved and that I don't want any scales around to mess things up.


----------



## djewell (Feb 10, 2006)

I think there is no one answer to this question. But I might add one thing: it's not just body/face, its intellect/soul also. Maybe I am attracted to fat women because they seem to have cultivated the intellect/soul part a little more.

But there's no denying it: if I meet an intellectual woman with a pretty face, but skinny body, I might have trouble being attracted sexually. But with a woman 200-500 lbs, she's irresistable. Why!? I can't answer because I don't know. 

In the tradition of the great German intellectuals of 18th and 19th century, I will give it a neat-o sounding German name: der Geheimnisvoll Etwas; the Mysterious Something. No one can know the Geheimnisvoll Etwas, it just is. The Geheimnisvoll Etwas is the elusive deer running in the woods, it is the nymph no one can capture: in two words, it is defined as the Mysterious Something.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

Do I need a reason to love what I love?


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Hm, you're all very right! 

Why question the good things in life? Heh

I'm glad none of you answered with, "BBW/SSBBW do not care about their physical appearance as greatly as "skinny" women.."

I HATE THAT ANSWER! That is sooo not true, we are women, are we not?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Hm, you're all very right!
> 
> Why question the good things in life? Heh
> 
> ...



:wubu: Yes. You are.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Heck yes we are.


----------



## Emma (Feb 11, 2006)

I hate it when people say they like BBW because they're nicer people. Because that's a pretty crass generalisation. I'm certainly not a nicer person because I'm big. If anything I'm a pretty horrible person and so are a lot of other big women.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Feb 11, 2006)

The preference is based on touch, feel, and general love for the way that a larger woman looks. It is true that the larger women are friendlier. My eyes and ears definitely pop up at the sight of large woman or mention of large women. It is not that hard to explain because it is just something that I prefer based on appearance and my experience with bbws/ssbbws in how they interact. I found most bbws/ssbbws to be down to earth, and friendly.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I hate it when people say they like BBW because they're nicer people. Because that's a pretty crass generalisation. I'm certainly not a nicer person because I'm big. If anything I'm a pretty horrible person and so are a lot of other big women.



Amen. Although I'd admit...me being big has made me a softie but I know I tend to be a bitch sometimes just like the rest of them. So yes, being big does not make a personality.


----------



## NFA (Feb 11, 2006)

Its a question that does get asked a lot, but there isn't a simple answer. Its not like I did a pros and cons list and carefully considered my options. I just know when I see a fat woman, that's what I'm attracted to. I don't think they are a better brand of human. Thin women are perfectly nice, just not my thing. I may not know why I'm attracted to fat women, but I sure know that I am happy that I am.


----------



## Jes (Feb 11, 2006)

djewell said:


> I think there is no one answer to this question. But I might add one thing: it's not just body/face, its intellect/soul also. Maybe I am attracted to fat women because they seem to have cultivated the intellect/soul part a little more.
> 
> But there's no denying it: if I meet an intellectual woman with a pretty face, but skinny body, I might have trouble being attracted sexually. But with a woman 200-500 lbs, she's irresistable. Why!? I can't answer because I don't know.
> 
> In the tradition of the great German intellectuals of 18th and 19th century, I will give it a neat-o sounding German name: der Geheimnisvoll Etwas; the Mysterious Something. No one can know the Geheimnisvoll Etwas, it just is. The Geheimnisvoll Etwas is the elusive deer running in the woods, it is the nymph no one can capture: in two words, it is defined as the Mysterious Something.



bah. i don't think we've cultivated the intellect/soul more across the board. that's like saying guys with beards are more something than guys without them. it's as simple as: it turns your crank, and so you take the time to know them better, which lets you see those things (or hell, imagine those things, who hasn't done THAT in a relationship) moreso than with other women?

And those crazy germans. der Geheimnisvoll Etwas. Here in america, we just call that: BIGFOOT.


----------



## eljay (Feb 11, 2006)

What's *not* to like about it


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 11, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I hate it when people say they like BBW because they're nicer people. Because that's a pretty crass generalisation. I'm certainly not a nicer person because I'm big. If anything I'm a pretty horrible person and so are a lot of other big women.



Never said all big women were nice.
In my experience, that's what I've found. *shrugs*
Maybe I'm just biased.....

I've known a few "fat bitches"....


----------



## djewell (Feb 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> bah. i don't think we've cultivated the intellect/soul more across the board. that's like saying guys with beards are more something than guys without them. it's as simple as: it turns your crank, and so you take the time to know them better, which lets you see those things (or hell, imagine those things, who hasn't done THAT in a relationship) moreso than with other women?
> 
> And those crazy germans. der Geheimnisvoll Etwas. Here in america, we just call that: BIGFOOT.



I think guys with beards have something about them that no one else does:

style. 

Also, i have a tendency to intellectualize everything so dont down the deutsch.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2006)

As being one with a goatee... I'm not sure if I have style, or that I'm too lazy to shave.


----------



## missaf (Feb 12, 2006)

I love facial hair, mix it up baby! I love how different a man can look by playing with his facial hair, and his head hair for that matter. Goats, mousches, beards, stubble, it's all yummy to me


----------



## djewell (Feb 12, 2006)

missaf said:


> I love facial hair, mix it up baby! I love how different a man can look by playing with his facial hair, and his head hair for that matter. Goats, mousches, beards, stubble, it's all yummy to me



yeah i have a beard. its awesome. so smooth baby


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 12, 2006)

Fat women have better personalities. That's why they get fat in the first place.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Feb 12, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> I've never understood why men/women liked fat.
> 
> Please explain why.
> 
> ...



It's because there's so much beauty and perfection for me to hold and admire, and it's because the sex is simply out of this world. Fat women are comparable to pieces of fine art, and I treat them accordingly. If I've answered this once, I've answered it 1000 times, and not once did I ever get bored of explaining any of this.
It's not a preference. It's a way of life. It's like being gay...you don't know why you are, you just are, and there's no "working around it". I can never be aroused by a thin girl. In fact, I find it extremely difficult to be aroused by a girl who weighs below 300lbs.
And FAs are only a minority because so few are as overt about it as I am. I see your face and I see your figure and I do not feel like a minority. I feel like I am part of an elite group. You be sure to keep posting your thoughts and pictures, because I'll be sure to give you my undivided attention. Have a nice day.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 12, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> I've never understood why men/women liked fat.
> 
> Please explain why.



(*Be advised this should be read with the understanding this is an addendum to what was quoted from Paul Delacroix by TallFatSue. That being an FA is a specific sexual preferrence, a sub-division of sexuality in-and-of-itself.*)


Long ago in a galaxy far, far away, I discovered that beyond the visual appeal of fat girls there were also the tactile sensations that come from fat girls and no-one else. Fat girls don't break while _in flagrante delicto_. (What I at first considered posting as my response of, (kiddingly), 'Cawz I break the skinny ones', but felt that was way too boorish for the level of discussion / banter here at _Dimensions_ nor befitting my age or level of maturity and showed a lack of respect toward the other posters here and women in general.


----------



## dan (Feb 12, 2006)

I think this goes way back to being a skinny child, Almost jealous of watching some girls growing sooo much bigger than myself and also strong..A real turn on sexually at a young age just contiued..Can't ever change this attraction, Love to cuddle with a bbw. Nothing like a fat female body next to me..It is like ROM REad only memory, can't be changed..


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 12, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Cawz I break the skinny ones...



 Shameless self-flattery if I ever saw it!


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 12, 2006)

Leave it to my sweet-talking husband. I asked Art why he likes my fat so much. Without a pause he said, "Because it's your fat." :smitten: 

He also mentioned that my fat feels fabulous in his hands when he gives me a full-body massage, and I can't argue with that. My fat does feel fabulous in his hands when he gives me a full-body massage. :smitten:


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Psh, I need someone to roll my fat in their hands  

Life is so tough!


----------



## TONYS (Feb 12, 2006)

I would answer in several weighs. First and simply, we are all attracted to things we find beautiful, people, outdoors, whatever makes us feel good and alive. I think it is about sensory stimulation, and physical awareness. Why do some like daisies, others roses, some rivers and trees, others desert? All of us who like large women, do so because they make us feel something that other body types do not. I think most fa's are smarter than average simply because they seem to have more going on in the head when gazing upon the large female form. HUM, let me explain, when I look at a large gal my eyes follow all the curves of her body,( which there are a lot more than a thin gal) I think more, imagine more, fondle more, feel more, bbw's give me more stimulation, so does a feedee that adds another mental dimension that only a feedee can bring. I have since childhood, alweighs been attracted to very, very large gals, and have alweighs loved seeing a gal grow larger. I love to see her grow, add more curves, which make me think more, adds to the thoughts, and complete stimulation in all areas. Being an fa is very complicated, yet very simple, it is stimulating, and frustrating, and it is the greatest gift. The gift being, because I find fat soooo wonderful i would have never experienced it had I been repulsed by it. So to all the bbw's embrase those who love you, shelter them, encourage their adoration, accept yourselves, live and be happy.

As far as the comments that a fat gal has a better personality than thin is to say that thin gals are all not nice, that does not really add in yet, I can see where we would like to , and generally a fat gal who accepts herself, might be nicer than one who does not. I have met wonderful fat and thin people, our body type does not dictate how nice or not we are.


----------



## cactopus (Feb 12, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Hm, you're all very right!
> 
> Why question the good things in life? Heh
> 
> ...



I can't imagine liking anyone who gave me that answer. Nobody likes bad hygiene or low self-esteem. Perhaps you are going for the more generic answer that non-FA's or marginals give about how fat girls are easy or some bull**** like that. I actually find that self esteem issues make larger women extremely difficult to date because you really have to search for a woman who has come to terms with herself enough to see your true feelings for what they are. It can be very painful dating women who self-deprecate all the time.


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 12, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Never said all big women were nice.
> In my experience, that's what I've found. *shrugs*
> Maybe I'm just biased.....
> 
> I've known a few "fat bitches"....



Anyone who thinks that a person doesn't have a dark side is a naïve fool, especially when they are attracted to said person. Granted, most people are basically good.


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 12, 2006)

Why? That can only be explained by subconscious biological urges. Just like a .7 hip to waist ratio signifies fertility to the average guy, so does an excessively plush body to me. It's like finding green eyes pretty. Why? Who knows. Personal preference.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 13, 2006)

I know what I find attractive, but like everyone else, I don't know why and I too wish to know simply out of curiosity. It isn't the most common preference, so I wish to know why I am the way I am. Is it genetics or our environment during our childhood or something else? *shrug*


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Feb 13, 2006)

TONYS said:


> As far as the comments that a fat gal has a better personality than thin is to say that thin gals are all not nice, that does not really add in yet, I can see where we would like to , and generally a fat gal who accepts herself, might be nicer than one who does not.



I hate generalizing fat girls like that. For two reasons. Firstly, assholes come in all shapes and sizes, and I've certainly met my share of bitchy fat girls. Believe it or not, there are plenty of girls out there who refuse to acknowledge their size as beautiful, and HATE us for thinking that it is. I speak from experience, by the way. One of my exes freaked out when I told her about my being an FA. She called me "odd", and we never got along since. The relationship died very quickly after that.
And secondly, to say that a fat girl is nicer than a thin one? To me, that insinuates that the stereotypes are true, and that fat girls are nicer because they're humble and can't get any better. We all know that this is FAR from true, and I will never, EVER throw that in my "why I love fat women" essays


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 14, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I hate generalizing fat girls like that. For two reasons. Firstly, assholes come in all shapes and sizes, and I've certainly met my share of bitchy fat girls. Believe it or not, there are plenty of girls out there who refuse to acknowledge their size as beautiful, and HATE us for thinking that it is. I speak from experience, by the way. One of my exes freaked out when I told her about my being an FA. She called me "odd", and we never got along since. The relationship died very quickly after that.
> And secondly, to say that a fat girl is nicer than a thin one? To me, that insinuates that the stereotypes are true, and that fat girls are nicer because they're humble and can't get any better. We all know that this is FAR from true, and I will never, EVER throw that in my "why I love fat women" essays


african american bbws ( or ssbbws) are not as bad with calling FAs odd or weird. no BBBW so far has called me odd for liking big women. and about attitudes thats VERY not true that big girls have better attitudes and personalities. i know big girls that are total assholes.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Feb 15, 2006)

can a woman be too big? is there a limit to how big the woman gets?


----------



## pete_257 (Feb 15, 2006)

No. For me, the bigger, the better and in ALL circumstances..


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 15, 2006)

RVNBBQ said:


> can a woman be too big? is there a limit to how big the woman gets?


to me sort of. i wont go out with a ssbbw thats immobile or require a wheelchair or cane for their mobility unless its a injury and not from ther weight. besides going out with a woman thats immobile isnt really any fun.


----------



## pete_257 (Feb 15, 2006)

I can understand your position. I suppose if it were me and we had that "chemistry", we could make anything work and I'd be happy to just be there for her.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Feb 15, 2006)

so what is too small?


----------



## pete_257 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmm.. that's a tricky one. How about this? If she can shop in the normal clothes section, she's too small. Gotta go for PLUS sizes and be proud to do it! Better yet, if she needs to buy special-made clothing, that's about right.. LOL Now for the really important question, can she laugh? Can she make me laugh?


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 16, 2006)

Ha I still can fit into clothes at Walmart  I don't know if that's something to be proud of or not!!! heh


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 16, 2006)

It's an accomplishment. I'm sure _someone_ out there is jealous. You just have to decide to be proud of it.


----------



## djewell (Feb 16, 2006)

RVNBBQ said:


> so what is too small?



Too small is when she wants to be smaller. Too big is when she's so large as to be unhealthy and immobile. Where is the middle ground? Good question.

For me, on a strictly physical level, attraction is mostly toward women from 200-450 lbs. Any woman in that range will turn my head. Above that is a whole different body dynamic that is often just NOT that attractive to me. That's not to say that beautiful women can't exist below or above these arbitrary limits, its just that 200-450ish is where I find I am most aroused.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 16, 2006)

RVNBBQ said:


> so what is too small?


for me any thing under 140lbs depending on height. i like my women either thick or big.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 16, 2006)

I like my "man meat" thick so I get where you all are coming from haha


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 16, 2006)

RVNBBQ said:


> can a woman be too big? is there a limit to how big the woman gets?



For me, if her weight is limiting her mobility, or her health, she is too big for me, to go out with.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 16, 2006)

While we are on the subject, what about the thrill of large women in tight clothes?


----------



## RVNBBQ (Feb 16, 2006)

what about large women in short skirts. i love a woman big or not so big in a mini-skirt. 
some women that where tight clothing don't appeal to me.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 17, 2006)

I actually like my legs. So, I wouldn't have a problem wearing a skirt but with something with spaghetti straps or something like a halter top I couldn't wear. My arms are fat


----------



## StarStruck (Feb 17, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> I actually like my legs. So, I wouldn't have a problem wearing a skirt but with something with spaghetti straps or something like a halter top I couldn't wear. My arms are fat




aaaah, me too. I even cringe if I have to wear shirts with little cap sleeves, because I just hate my arms. :doh:


----------



## NFA (Feb 17, 2006)

Gotta say, one of the sexiest things for me is a BBW in a tank-top. Not because I am extraordinarily attracted to upper arms. I like them, don't get me wrong, but I'm still a belly man at heart. Its just more about what it means because so many women hate their arms like that. A woman who doesn't, or even who has decided not to let her issues keep her from wearing what she wants, well that's just very sexy if you ask me.


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I actually like my legs. So, I wouldn't have a problem wearing a skirt but with something with spaghetti straps or something like a halter top I couldn't wear. My arms are fat





> aaaah, me too. I even cringe if I have to wear shirts with little cap sleeves, because I just hate my arms.



Ugh! Ladies. Just because your arms are fat, doesn't mean they're unattractive. Would you rather have skinny arms and a fat body? That would just look silly. Probably look worse then what you have now.
My g/f feels the same way, she won't go into public with anything less then a 3/4 sleeve top, and it drives me nuts.
The fat arms match the fat body. If your guy is a FA, then he'll like them too, at least he had better.... And who are you trying to impress? If FAs like them if you're single, or if you're taken, I'm sure your guy would love to see you show more skin. :smitten: D'uh 
So who won't like them? Someone who thinks you *have* to me skinnney to be beautiful? Yeah, like their opinions matter, please.
I know I know its hard to just take comments from those people and have it not hurt, especially when its from friends and family. Just say in your head, "They don't know what they're missing, heheheh" And make sure you get the self-praising 'heheheh' in there.  


Back to the topic on hand, why do I like SSBBWs? Well, here are a few thoughts.

1) In many other countries, fat is beautiful and its main stream. Dimentions recently had an article Here about how people send their women off to get fat to get married. Wrong because of the lack of freedom of choice, but look how fat is viewd. The bigger you are, the better.

2) Wide hips make better child bearers. This could be a whole evolutionary instinct programmed into our heads. Plus the whole idea that if a woman doesn't look like she starving to death, or far from it! Also, it could mean that her 'tribe' is well off and the guy would survive by joining it and would have the resources for making kids.

3) For a guy, the feeling of the female breast is great. 2/3s of a woman's breast is made up of fat, giving it its shape, form, and feel. If fat feels good in the breast, then why not have that same feeling from head to toe on a woman?  
Guys who don't like fat women have joked when the see a large woman,
"Just find a fold and **** it"
And I just want to go,
"Damn straight!"  

4) What's the big deal with skinney women anyhow? Why not just strap a washboard to a mop and hump that at night. You would basically get the same feeling, but you wouldn't have to talk to it afterwards.


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 17, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> I actually like my legs. So, I wouldn't have a problem wearing a skirt but with something with spaghetti straps or something like a halter top I couldn't wear. My arms are fat



Big arms are part of the overall thickness any girl should have.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Big arms are part of the overall thickness any girl should have.


agreed. every part of you is beautiful. you gotta know how to accept it and flaunt it. now me i prefer the face, legs and bum.


----------



## Tina (Feb 17, 2006)

My arms are fat like the rest of me, so I don't mind. But I have these little veins that show on them, and I don't think they're attractive so I rarely wear sleeves much above the elbow.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Feb 17, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> My arms are fat



And?


My ex is around your size and she complained about her arms, too. That's one thing that never made sense to me. She weighed 400lbs and had a bigger everything than any other woman she knew, but it was the arms that bothered her. I complimented her constantly, because we like fat EVERYTHING, arms included.

Your arms are just as lovely as the rest of you, and this is not up for debate!!


----------



## Emma (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't mind my arms and would show them off more. But I can't because of my scars.


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 20, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I don't mind my arms and would show them off more. But I can't because of my scars.



You're not the only one who has scars.


----------



## Emma (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah but if I do not cover my arms I get a million questions from random strangers. I don't know why they think they have a right to come up and question me and then tell me I shouldn't do that. They're all healed. Anyway I can't stand people who do shit like this and then go and show them off.


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Feb 22, 2006)

I first found fat women attractive in my teenage years. I dont know why, I just found I was drawn to them and that I found them really attractive! When I went out with my mates clubbing I'd get off with larger women and my friends would take the mick out of me for it.

I guess I like the way they look and feel which is shallow stuff I know, sorry!

Matthew.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 22, 2006)

For me, it's really a shape thing. I am helplessly attracted to a woman who is wide in all the right places, and also very round and very thick (in the arms too... hehe ). Being a moderately tall, stocky guy as well... I love that an SSBBW/BBW makes me feel small. Everyone has their thing!


----------



## AppreSheAte (Feb 22, 2006)

liked the pic


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 22, 2006)

I have be attracted to fat women since puberty. But, for me it how the woman carries herself (and personality), that is most important.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 22, 2006)

Of course personality and as previousaly stated "how they carry themselves" plays a major role and is very important. Who wants to be with a depressed girl/guy of any weight? But I heard in one of my old Pre-Med courses last semester, that chemestry in the brain plays a role in sexuial attraction. I'm not saying that's the ONLY reason, but the attraction might be pre-programed into us like other basic emotions.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 23, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Of course personality and as previousaly stated "how they carry themselves" plays a major role and is very important. Who wants to be with a depressed girl/guy of any weight? But I heard in one of my old Pre-Med courses last semester, that chemestry in the brain plays a role in sexuial attraction. I'm not saying that's the ONLY reason, but the attraction might be pre-programed into us like other basic emotions.


 
Interesting, do you mean attraction as in a guy being attracted to a larger woman, or attraction as in a guy is programmed to fall in love with only one woman in his life?


----------



## UberAris (Feb 23, 2006)

I ment the attraction from a male to a larger woman. I will admitt to not remembering specifics, but it had something to do with one pairing of X chromosomes. I wish I could find my pre-med note book now... as for the will to fall in love with one person and stay with that person is a mix of Chemestry, Psychology, and Instinct. eg: Physical attraction, counter/equivilant personalities, and the primal need to reproduce and raise young.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 23, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> For me, it's really a shape thing. I am helplessly attracted to a woman who is wide in all the right places, and also very round and very thick (in the arms too... hehe ). Being a moderately tall, stocky guy as well... I love that an SSBBW/BBW makes me feel small. Everyone has their thing!


that also goes for me. i love a wide pear or hourglass ssbbw


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok...now I understand sort of why you all like bigger women...

Why do FFAs like BHM? Is it the same concept?


----------



## charlie (Feb 23, 2006)

UberAris said:


> But I heard in one of my old Pre-Med courses last semester, that chemestry in the brain plays a role in sexuial attraction. I'm not saying that's the ONLY reason, but the attraction might be pre-programed into us like other basic emotions.



Thats exactly the answer, a person will always be drawn to what they find attractive, they really have very little choice and chemistry plays a large part. 

I would say that personal experience adds to the variables. We've all heard the stories of "i remember my first baby sitter when i was 6 years old, she had a huge pair of blah blah and I was fixated, my attraction began then" etc etc. Those types of experiences crop up all the time and are sure to shape preferences over time.

Of course, people can be attracted to someone they wouldnt normally be. If you spent enough time with someone (even if they wern't an ideal physical match) its amazing what a complimentary personality will allow someone to brush over.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh I completely agree! Personal experiance plays a role too. I mean, genraly speaking, I think most guys who find themselves attracted heavier women probaly have some kind of personal experiance that goes along with it.

FatandProud, I'm not sure if you were addressing me or not... but I would assume the system works both ways. One of my female friends likes guys with light blue eyes, another will only date guys with dark brown hair, so why not a woman wanting a large man? It seems logical enough to me!


----------



## charlie (Feb 23, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Ok...now I understand sort of why you all like bigger women...
> 
> Why do FFAs like BHM? Is it the same concept?




Totally the same concept - most women I've known (both as a girlfriends or just platonically) have aspects of a man that they would prefer their partner to have, although in general i think woman are slightly more flexible if its not present.

Having said that, if a woman for argument has say potential 3 dating interests and her thing is "big forearms" and only one of the guys has them, all things being equal between the guys, big forearms would win as first choice.......its hard to beat ones wiring lol


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 24, 2006)

So, if being attracted to a large mate is chemical, then is a closet FA an example of a fight between chemistry and social conditioning?


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> So, if being attracted to a large mate is chemical, then is a closet FA an example of a fight between chemistry and social conditioning?



and an example of a fight between a rock and a soft place.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> and an example of a fight between a rock and a soft place.



Thanks for the laugh Jes!


----------



## UberAris (Feb 24, 2006)

Do what you feel is right for you, or do as society tells you... the true delema of our times... To be your self or to conform... yeah pretty much. "rock and a soft place"


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, in this world you have to play the game to get by, but you should also do want feel right some times.

Remember that alot of the people change the world by not conforming.

By the way, sorry Jes I mistook your response as a joke. My appologies!


----------



## UberAris (Feb 24, 2006)

Personaly, I find it ironic that a guy can talk about wanting to have a girl with large breasts, or a big butt and take no flak, but soon as you say "I like big women", people just look at you like your sick, (memories of the first gf I brought home rings a bell).


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Well, in this world you have to play the game to get by, but you should also do want feel right some times.
> 
> Remember that alot of the people change the world by not conforming.
> 
> By the way, sorry Jes I mistook your response as a joke. My appologies!


it was a joke!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 25, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Personaly, I find it ironic that a guy can talk about wanting to have a girl with large breasts, or a big butt and take no flak, but soon as you say "I like big women", people just look at you like your sick, (memories of the first gf I brought home rings a bell).



Well, I always thought that a guy talking about wanting a girl with large breasts, or a big butt would be considered shallow?

But, anyway yes, that is the problem with being a FA. However, as I suggested in another thread, fat girls are considered very unhealthy by the mainstrean, so to the mainstream, it's like saying that you are attracted to unhealthy girls!


----------



## UberAris (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes it is shallow, I was just trying to make a point.

and again it goes back to what was said earlier, Society says one thing is beautiful, and you think another... its a tough place to be


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 25, 2006)

The so-called perfect and beautiful people can hide so many of their faults in *Make*-*up*, *Clothes*, *Breast* *Augmentations* and/or *Botox*..... But a *BIG FAT* *Man*/*Woman* has it all and won't be anything but what they are: *Warm*, *Soft*, *Snuggly* and *Cushy* when they wrap their *Lovely* *Arms* around you and hold you tight. I just think that there is something akin to safety in the arms of a *FAT* person and it goes back to when we were little and cuddling up to our parents or grandies and feeling *Protected* and *LOVED*. We *BBW/BHM's* have it all *NATURALLY!*


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 25, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> The so-called perfect and beautiful people can hide so many of their faults in *Make*-*up*, *Clothes*, *Breast* *Augmentations* and/or *Botox*..... But a *BIG FAT* *Man*/*Woman* has it all and won't be anything but what they are: *Warm*, *Soft*, *Snuggly* and *Cushy* when they wrap their *Lovely* *Arms* around you and hold you tight. I just think that there is something akin to safety in the arms of a *FAT* person and it goes back to when we were little and cuddling up to our parents or grandies and feeling *Protected* and *LOVED*. We *BBW/BHM's* have it all *NATURALLY!*



Thats so true. Fat comes with "faults" and it is so refreshing. I dont want a perfect woman. A perfect woman by her nature spends too much time on herself and thinking about herself. I want a fat woman, a woman who indulges herself and isn't afraid to be different - I know that isnt the preserve of fat women but I hope you understand. I have dated 120lb conventional "beauties" and I have dated 500+lb lasses and, I know I am an FA, but I have enjoyed the conversations with the big girls more. Not because of any intellectual connection - that isn't a weight issuse - but because the skinny lasses were more concerned about their appearence. I really dont wish to discuss makeup with a lass. As an FA going to a pub and finding chairs big enough to seat my honey is far more stimulating than listening to skinny girl makeup talk.


----------



## NotAnExpert (Feb 25, 2006)

I wouldn't discount genetics completely, but I consider it useless and lazy to hear FAs say they were "born that way". Environment counts. I recall going through several stages of specific FA physical preferences and the only thing consistent about them is what they seemed to represent for me at the time.

Ultimately, attraction is about what we need to see in a partner. Depending on our personal levels of conformity, subconscious archetypes and social stereotypes likely direct our preferences. Face or body shape, skin tone, muscularity, grooming, financial status and all the other details send us messages about a person's ability to provide and care for him/herself, a partner, and even a family. We're often not aware of the judgements we make.

Conformists are likely to evaluate a potential partner based on her/his conformity to the social ideal. (i.e. The more s/he looks like people expect an attractive person to look, the more attractive s/he will actually be.) In our culture the cheer-leader, beauty-pageant and Playboy types have the social advantage because they are held up as ideals by the powers that be: thin, blond, domitable, etc. In a hoary old alternate example, the renowned anthropologist Montague Ashley-Montague recounted an incident in 1960s Africa, whan some UN Agency was trying to promote a health and weight loss campaign. They distributed posters of an average, husky, African woman posing in front of a large, flatbed truck loaded down with junk. The message was intended to convey the idea that her weight was slowing her down like the weight of all that junk on the flatbed. But the typical response was, "Wow! She's beautiful AND rich!" The agency had misread the culture, which saw fatness (and any other physical accumulations) as signs of wealth and self-providence.

Inner-directed people are more idiosyncratic and will be attracted by attributes that have specific meanings to them. Comparatively wide hips can convey a robustness for child-bearing. Large breasts may signify nurturing ability. A big belly (or a large appetite) suggests she is not likely to die of starvation. A confident gait or attitude indicates an ability to persevere despite social pressure. (Notice the general themes here are endurance and generativity.) Much of the beholder's judgments are subconscious, so even though potential children may be the farthest thing from an FA's conscious mind, old troglodyte ideas can still be at work. 

I have had a theory that much of what makes fat attractive to some FAs is the "bad-guy" notion of breaking social boundaries, taking up "too much" space, consuming "too many" resources, being "too fat" for public taste, in short, a form of personal power. But's it's dream logic; there are generally recognized symbols but things don't mean quite the same thing for every person. For one person, a partner who breaks "rules" and takes chances is self-confident and socially strong, while, to another, that same person has poor survival instincts. For one, fat looks well nourished, self-caring and healthy and thin looks sickly and weak, while for another, thin looks self-controlled and fat looks compulsive and unhealthy. Is the glass half empty or half full? Non-FAs can recognize FA icons but they apply different meanings to them.

For FFAs, the conventional wisdom has been to look for a guy who looks strong, protective and financially secure, but some might prefer a man who seems to need some nurturing work. FFA tastes can run to the wild, Grizzly Adams mountain man type, the suave Sidney Greenstreet/Orson Welles type, or the cuddly John Candy type. But I'm only guessing here.

Remember, these are weighted judgments based on appearances, not reality. Fantasy plays a large part in all this. Hopefully, people eventually get beyond the appearances, get to really know each other, and move on toward love.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 26, 2006)

So....when I have kids...and if they have fat people around them all the time...you think they'll become FAs or bbw/ssbbw themselves?


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 26, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> So....when I have kids...and if they have fat people around them all the time...you think they'll become FAs or bbw/ssbbw themselves?



They'll be more open-minded about larger body sizes, and if you're confident, they will be less likely to be self-conscious about their size if they become big themselves.


----------



## NFA (Feb 26, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> So....when I have kids...and if they have fat people around them all the time...you think they'll become FAs or bbw/ssbbw themselves?



Whether they become fat is more a product of genetics. Though having positive role models can encourage them to be accepting of their bodies from an early age.

As to the notion that early exposure to fat women is what makes an FA, I think that's a little to convenient of an explanation that is all too often offered as a psychological justification of this preference. None of the women in my family were especially fat when I was a child, especially my Mom who is about a size 0. The first grade school teacher who was even remotely chubby wasn't until 2nd grade, and I was already showing my preference then and she was seriously like a size 12 tops. And she was it, as I *never* had another even chubby female teacher. I had no significant exposure to fat women growing up, nothing to "explain" my preference.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay, I'm a committed lurker (well I could be committed if I weren't so apathetic) but I just can't watch this any longer without weighing in (pun intended). Don't any of you guys get a magnificent rush from feeling a SSBBW dominate and subdue you with her massive beauty?!? C'mon, what's the fun of always being in charge, controlling the day if you can't be left a little flattened and overpowered at night? The whip and chain thing works for some guys but I want a woman who can pin me in a fair fight and squash me until I can barely whisper "uncle". Give me a woman who enjoys throwing her weight around, using it to get what she wants. A woman can't generally compete on strength but a 200# or better weight advantage will usually overwhelm even the strongest guy.

OK, that's my 2 cents but the point is it's VERY sensual to be with a woman who's not just your physical peer but superior in her ability to assert her needs. Don't even get me started on SSBBW facesitting! Am I alone here?

"We're only young once but never too old to be immature."


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Okay, I'm a committed lurker (well I could be committed if I weren't so apathetic) but I just can't watch this any longer without weighing in (pun intended). Don't any of you guys get a magnificent rush from feeling a SSBBW dominate and subdue you with her massive beauty?!? C'mon, what's the fun of always being in charge, controlling the day if you can't be left a little flattened and overpowered at night? The whip and chain thing works for some guys but I want a woman who can pin me in a fair fight and squash me until I can barely whisper "uncle". Give me a woman who enjoys throwing her weight around, using it to get what she wants. A woman can't generally compete on strength but a 200# or better weight advantage will usually overwhelm even the strongest guy.
> 
> OK, that's my 2 cents but the point is it's VERY sensual to be with a woman who's not just your physical peer but superior in her ability to assert her needs. Don't even get me started on SSBBW facesitting! Am I alone here?
> 
> "We're only young once but never too old to be immature."



don't you dare think that you're the only one. i feel the same way at times.


----------



## Matt (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't explain why I like BBWs/SSBBWs cause I just don't know why I do. I still think thin women are pretty, they just don't turn me on. 

For example, I have an "obsession" over Jessica Alba even though she's thin(she's an actress for those of you who don't know her, she played Invisible Woman in Fantastic Four). I have posters of her and a calendar up on my wall. But it's mainly her face that I find so attractive. Her thin body just doesn't turn me on. 

There's something about fat women that turns me on. Just the thought of a woman getting fatter and squishing me with all her weight.


----------



## NotAnExpert (Feb 28, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> So....when I have kids...and if they have fat people around them all the time...you think they'll become FAs or bbw/ssbbw themselves?



Not necessarily. I meant to say genetics may play a part, but environment is a very strong, immediate influence. Living among fat people is akin to living among Republicans or Unitarians or Trekkies. You may live a happy life in the family tradition, or you may rebel and find a different path. We might hope that Junior will at least feel sympathy for the challenges of living out loud as a fat person, but it also depends on how we treat outselves and what s/he makes out of it all. It's probably more likely that a child will become fat living in a fat family then s/he will become an FA, but nothing is certain. I'd say it's best to demonstrate the respect one should show to ALL people, especially the socially disadvantaged. The rest is, and should be, out of our hands.


----------



## Arkveveen (Feb 28, 2006)

hmmmm, it's a difficult question many FA's have tried to ponder. For me, I was born with a fascination with size as well as fat.
Fat cartoon characters, animal or not, caught my eye, at age 7 even. This is something integrated into someone's head. Who knows what it means? All I know, is that I really really love fat and fatness. On myself, and on girls. From 180 LBs through 500 LBS, all body parts big(all around fat distribution), almost all variations of body types, normal, buxom, apple, and pear shapes.
I consider myself to be a major FA, and am incrediblly proud and grateful that I am. Being a BHM also is something that I am proud of. 
This question is something that can be answered like how I did. This is something alot of us find beautiful, wonderful, lush, and all positive qualities. I even got so appreciative of it that I find it life giving to those meant to carry it. But I am not unhealthily obsessed with it.
Anyway, there's a answer I usually put up for thise type of question.


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah, I definitely second all the FA's who were always particularly 'attuned' to fat even as a young child. There were very few fat people in my life as a kid, but I have vivid memories of all those who were, along with specific moments in which their fat became an issue. It always seemed like the most fascinating thing in the world to my young mind, and it just naturally developed into a sexual thing as I got old enough for that. So I can't say that it's a product of my environment because it would have happened in any environment, I'm fairly sure. But it can't be genetic any more than any sexual preference can be genetic... for one example, homosexuality does not run in families.

A close friend of mine once said a very wise thing to me. 'Look, Mark,' he said, 'by very nature of being human, there are other humans out there who find you sexually attractive. Nobody can deny their sexuality because there's always someone out there who will look at you and say, 'wow, he/she is hot.'' Now that's a double-edged sword because NOBODY is immune... some perverts find sexual stimulation in mentally handicapped people or really old, incapacitated people, and pedophiles find it in children. But the good side is that NOBODY should worry that they are unattractive because by the very fact that they are human it is IMPOSSIBLE to be unattractive in the only area that counts--what individuals, and that one special individual in particular, thinks of you, rather than that amorphous entity called 'society' that so many people unfortunately get caught up in caring about.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 4, 2006)

The Weatherman said:


> A close friend of mine once said a very wise thing to me. 'Look, Mark,' he said, 'by very nature of being human, there are other humans out there who find you sexually attractive. Nobody can deny their sexuality because there's always someone out there who will look at you and say, 'wow, he/she is hot.'' Now that's a double-edged sword because NOBODY is immune... some perverts find sexual stimulation in mentally handicapped people or really old, incapacitated people, and pedophiles find it in children. But the good side is that NOBODY should worry that they are unattractive because by the very fact that they are human it is IMPOSSIBLE to be unattractive in the only area that counts--what individuals, and that one special individual in particular, thinks of you, rather than that amorphous entity called 'society' that so many people unfortunately get caught up in caring about.



Your friend is very wise! That's a great way to look at things..something I'll definitely keep in mind when I've having an "I'm ugly" day!


----------



## love dubh (Mar 4, 2006)

Weatherman, your friend must be a sage. His wisdom is so true, and it is sad that we are so fixated upon pleasing those giant, soul-sucking entities called 'society' and 'the media.' In fact, in my French class, I plan to write a paper about the adverse effect that the media is having on the body images of both young women and men. 

However, I am glad that my boyfriend was never brainwashed by the media. Granted, I am probably not even chubby by the standards here, though I might be perceived as such by the automatons with eyes only for what the television and magazine covers dangle in front of them. 

Cheers!
-M-


----------



## Orso (Mar 4, 2006)

Satsurou said:


> For the same reason because other men/women didn't like it. It's a subjetive thing. Same reason because some people like strawberry ice cream and other don't ^_^



I agree with that. These things tied to personal tastes cannot be explained.

So I can tell you how and when I became an FA (I said it in a thread I posted in general discission on Februart 3rd), I can tell what I like in BBWs and SSBBBWs, namely their softness, their very developped female sexual features (breasts, thighs, hips), in short their extreme femininity and extreme feminine characters, but I cannot tell why I like these things.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 5, 2006)

Orso said:


> I can tell what I like in BBWs and SSBBBWs, namely their softness, their very developped female sexual features (breasts, thighs, hips), in short their extreme femininity and extreme feminine characters, but I cannot tell why I like these things.



Same here, but in my case I would and the butt!


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 7, 2006)

Orso said:


> So I can tell you how and when I became an FA (I said it in a thread I posted in general discission on Februart 3rd), I can tell what I like in BBWs and SSBBBWs, namely their softness, their very developped female sexual features (breasts, thighs, hips), in short their extreme femininity and extreme feminine characters, but I cannot tell why I like these things.



Because we're guys and suffer from guyism. Men are very visual when it comes to sex, so it would be obvious to stay that if there's more women to look at, the more guys would be attracted to her.

Of course there are expections to every rule, but you can't rule out logic!


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 8, 2006)

The Weatherman said:


> Yeah, I definitely second all the FA's who were always particularly 'attuned' to fat even as a young child. There were very few fat people in my life as a kid, but I have vivid memories of all those who were, along with specific moments in which their fat became an issue. It always seemed like the most fascinating thing in the world to my young mind, and it just naturally developed into a sexual thing as I got old enough for that. So I can't say that it's a product of my environment because it would have happened in any environment, I'm fairly sure. But it can't be genetic any more than any sexual preference can be genetic... for one example, homosexuality does not run in families.
> 
> A close friend of mine once said a very wise thing to me. 'Look, Mark,' he said, 'by very nature of being human, there are other humans out there who find you sexually attractive. Nobody can deny their sexuality because there's always someone out there who will look at you and say, 'wow, he/she is hot.'' Now that's a double-edged sword because NOBODY is immune... some perverts find sexual stimulation in mentally handicapped people or really old, incapacitated people, and pedophiles find it in children. But the good side is that NOBODY should worry that they are unattractive because by the very fact that they are human it is IMPOSSIBLE to be unattractive in the only area that counts--what individuals, and that one special individual in particular, thinks of you, rather than that amorphous entity called 'society' that so many people unfortunately get caught up in caring about.



Are you really a weatherman?


----------

